# [V] Phobya CPU Wasserkühler S.775



## USS-VOYAGER (27. Juni 2009)

*[V] Phobya CPU Wasserkühler S.775*

Ich verkaufe den Phobya CPU Wasserkühler für den Intel S.775 da ich auf AMD umgestiegen bin. Der kühler war nicht lange im gebrauch.

20Euro inkl. versandt

http://img37.imageshack.us/i/49871603.jpg/

http://img193.imageshack.us/i/63376443.jpg/


----------

